# Miley Cyrus - Wearing a Bikini at a Pool in Palm Desert 15.03.2013 18x



## trallla (18 März 2013)

(Insgesamt 18 Dateien, 7.238.958 Bytes = 6,904 MiB)


Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4p (von 2012-10-14)​


----------



## stonewall (18 März 2013)

Ich kann mich einfach nicht mit ihrer Frisur anfreunden.

Aber Danke für die tollen Bilder!!!!!


----------



## KatDennings (18 März 2013)

Der kleine Junge beim Planschen!


----------



## Harry1982 (18 März 2013)

Danke für Miley


----------



## kingkong111 (20 März 2013)

yöfffff!!!!!


----------



## stuftuf (21 März 2013)

sie ist echt eine süße 

MERCI


----------



## xns (21 März 2013)

actually looking ugly here, thanks anyway


----------



## supersarah089 (26 März 2013)

Thank you for posting. I like the bathing suit she's wearing.


----------



## Hein666 (26 März 2013)

Ich würde jetzt auch lieber am Pool rumlümmel anstatt hier in der Kälte auszuharren!


----------



## chriskas (26 März 2013)

Mit dieser Frisur so finde ich sieht sie echt geil aus.Aber is ja geschmackssache


----------



## Punisher (26 März 2013)

danke für Miley


----------



## franzbauer (27 März 2013)

dankeschön


----------



## eleko (27 März 2013)

she is not attractive for me anymore.


----------



## al2009 (28 März 2013)

Geil... Dankeschönnn


----------



## MisterWhite (28 März 2013)

thanks you!!!


----------



## Paul7999 (28 März 2013)

man wann lässt sie sich endlich wieder die Haare lang wachsen:-(


----------



## Charme (7 Apr. 2013)

die Kurzen Haare sind Genial.!KLASSE MILEY


----------



## Kostya Cyrus (17 Juni 2013)

amazing shoots) Thanks


----------

